# Turkish kofte (meatballs)



## d&g (Aug 22, 2006)

Minced lamb
x1 egg
bread crumbs
cinnamon
dry oregano
fresh parsley (leaf) VERY IMPORTANT!
fresh mint
fresh dille
salt 
pepper
onion
garlic

Throw everything into a large bowl making sure you firstly finely chop the herbs,garlic & grate the onion.
Once everything is mixed together (by hand) fry on a medium to low heat until brown on both sides.
This goes VERY WELL with rice and salade. 

Enjoy (**** i'm hungry)


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

This sounds delicious- and a bit like the keftedes recipe in my Greek cookbook (which is hardly a surprise). I bet they'd be lovely molded on skewers and grilled, too.


----------



## d&g (Aug 22, 2006)

I forgot another IMPORTANT ingredient. Cumin!!


----------



## beemerchef (Sep 17, 2006)

God... specially being Armenian I have not had Kufte in so long... this is bringing me back some memories when grand ma use to beat, no grind, the meat in a brass you know what...
We had it raw!... raw meat and slightly soaked bulgur... 
She also made a soup with them... some little plain balls of kufte... some stuffed with a mixture of lard, pork... all in a yogurt tangy soup... 
No wonder I had my 5 bypasses at the tender age of 47!!!
I'll be on the road for 5+ years... I will make some...
Be well... and thanks for the memories... 
PS: I am trying to remember the name of the tangy spice... dark red... ??? I remember... thanks for "edit"... "SUMACH"!!!
Ara


----------



## k.a (Aug 1, 2006)

its delicious with arebian bread also with rice 

try a taboulah it is a lebaneis sald

parsley onien and tometo cut small 
and somting name is burgl ..
lemon juse and salt olive oil that for drising


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Kofta made by my Palestinian friends, was just ground lamb, onion, parsley, S&P, and a little mint leaf. They ground it all up together and roasted it over an open fire.

Tabouli

Soak #2 bulgar in slightly salted water overnight, drain and rinse and drain again.

Chop up lots of fresh flat leaf (Italian) parsley
Green onion or red onion
chopped fresh tomato or chopped canned tomato (surprisingly good actually)
Chopped fresh Spearmint (never peppermint I'm told)
EVOO
Fresh lemon juice
Freshly ground white or black pepper

Mix and serve. When serving, this is the secret, only at serving time do you slightly sprinkle some salt on the tabouli. Otherwise the salt over night will suck the juice out of your ingredients and make a sloppy mess!

doc


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

When eaten raw, it's usually called Kibbe. Though there is a cooked version of kibbe too that is related though different from Kofta.

Phil


----------



## asrez (Apr 9, 2015)

I know, this is not a fresh discussion. But I want to share some ideas.

There are two interesting points about kofte. Firstly, it is astonishing to see how wide geography accepts it as a lovely food.  From Afghanistan to Albania, from India to Slovenia, from Turkey to Bangladesh, from Azerbaijan to Arab countries.  Kofta, qofte, kufta, kefta, kifta, kyuft’a, küftə, kyufte, keftés, chiftea, kufteh, kofta, köfte all indicate same dish with local modifications.  Secondly, there are immense variety of it, prepared starting from the same base. Even, within only Turkey, hundreds of different kofte recipes exist.


----------

